# What Happens to You’re Collection When You Die?



## photolith

Just wondering what people’s contingency plans are. Me and my girlfriend have no plans on having children and even if we did I doubt they’d care about the bottles. I’m only 30 and don’t plan on dying anytime soon but I often wonder what will happen with my collection. I have well over 50k of bottles which is loads of history. I’d love to have them donated to a museum or something.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

A museum is about the best choice there is. And even then, most museums will pick and choose what bottles they want to keep and sell the rest. Anything that doesn't fit in with their subject matter, they won't want to keep. Otherwise the estate of bottles will probably get split up, sold to locations all over the country as is the case here:








						Items for sale by truadeguy83 | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from truadeguy83!



					www.ebay.com
				




I have a friend that told me my bottles are worth something to me but not anyone else. It is the sad reality that a collection can rarely stay intact forever.


----------



## photolith

I have been trying to collect top of the line examples of every type of bottle made between the late 1700s to early 1900s. Museum worthy examples. I would hate to see my collection split apart.


----------



## shotdwn

I really don't worry about it. I just enjoy my bottles while I have them and when I am gone someone else can make the decision on what to do with them because at that point in time I am not going to know what happens to them anyway.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

shotdwn said:


> I really don't worry about it. I just enjoy my bottles while I have them and when I am gone someone else can make the decision on what to do with them because at that point in time I am not going to know what happens to them anyway.


You will still know about it but that's a discussion for another place.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

All we do crumbles to the ground.?
I don't think so.
The collection has our spirit.
What if we create a museum. A really big one.
Guys we have history.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Patagoniandigger said:


> All we do crumbles to the ground.?
> I don't think so.
> The collection has our spirit.
> What if we create a museum. A really big one.
> Guys we have history.


Fair enough. Everyone has their own opinion with what happens after.  There are museums out there for certain varieties of bottles. But I don't know if there is one for ALL bottles? The Anchor Hocking one is in Texas.


----------



## nhpharm

Unless you have a true world class collection, I think the smartest thing to do if a family member isn't going to want it would be to arrange a sale before you pass or make sure your family knows who to contact to monetize the collection in the best way.  Some museums might be interested in a world class collection but anything less they will just sell and buy something else with the money.   Even the best collection rarely stay together and I think it is an illusion to imagine that they would.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

The meaning of life is to give life meaning. Bottles are a part of just that. If you are concerned, arrangements should be made in advance.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

nhpharm said:


> Unless you have a true world class collection, I think the smartest thing to do if a family member isn't going to want it would be to arrange a sale before you pass or make sure your family knows who to contact to monetize the collection in the best way.  Some museums might be interested in a world class collection but anything less they will just sell and buy something else with the money.   Even the best collection rarely stay together and I think it is an illusion to imagine that they would.


That is exactly what I was getting at. The only way to keep an entire collection together is to basically build a museum for yourself. And even then, someone has to be willing to keep that museum going for infinity.


----------



## am_digging

I'd love to keep my collection intact & together of course and given to a museum, but I'm going to make sure my final arrangements outlines what I'd like done with my hoard, regardless.

*Rare ones to collectors & venues where they can be shared/enjoyed (specified)
*Sell off privately (instructions of whom to contact) 
*Auction off whatever remains thereafter

I think a museum dedicated to bottles, crockery, etc would be fascinating. They have museums for just about everything these days, so why not? This ever gets off the ground, I'd be in for donating items for collections.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

am_digging said:


> I'd love to keep my collection intact & together of course and given to a museum, but I'm going to make sure my final arrangements outlines what I'd like done with my hoard, regardless.
> 
> *Rare ones to collectors & venues where they can be shared/enjoyed (specified)
> *Sell off privately (instructions of whom to contact)
> *Auction off whatever remains thereafter
> 
> I think a museum dedicated to bottles, crockery, etc would be fascinating. They have museums for just about everything these days, so why not? This ever gets off the ground, I'd be in for donating items for collections.


It is a fabulous idea. There has to be some out there.  Actually I found one. 








						Closed January 16th - February 1st for painting - The National Bottle Museum
					

Open 10am-4:00pm Wednesday Thru Saturday. Mask Required . Preserving the History of ourNation's First Major Industry Plan Your Visit The National Bottle




					thenationalbottlemuseum.org


----------



## saratogadriver

My daughter has a hell of a payday....    At least she knows there is some real value there.   

Jim G


----------



## Patagoniandigger

WesternPA-collector said:


> That is exactly what I was getting at. The only way to keep an entire collection together is to basically build a museum for yourself. And even then, someone has to be willing to keep that museum going for infinity.


I agree completely with you and ad something else: information. The information will survive more than our bottles.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

WesternPA-collector said:


> It is a fabulous idea. There has to be some out there.  Actually I found one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed January 16th - February 1st for painting - The National Bottle Museum
> 
> 
> Open 10am-4:00pm Wednesday Thru Saturday. Mask Required . Preserving the History of ourNation's First Major Industry Plan Your Visit The National Bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenationalbottlemuseum.org


I was seen the same page yesterday. That museum gathers Bottle Collections! That's just great.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

The Museum will stay out there when we pass and other collectors will stay.


----------



## photolith

Ive always wanted to visit the National Bottle Museum in Upstate, NY. But its damned near 8 hours away from me. I was in Rome, NY a few months ago but that was still about 2 hours away from Ballston Spa. I'll get there one of these days soon though.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Share the photographs you'll take when be there. I enjoy very much look at them.
Perhaps  discover something new.


----------



## am_digging

WesternPA-collector said:


> It is a fabulous idea. There has to be some out there.  Actually I found one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed January 16th - February 1st for painting - The National Bottle Museum
> 
> 
> Open 10am-4:00pm Wednesday Thru Saturday. Mask Required . Preserving the History of ourNation's First Major Industry Plan Your Visit The National Bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenationalbottlemuseum.org




Nice! Looks like I know where I'll be heading as part of a vacay. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrosman

photolith said:


> Just wondering what people’s contingency plans are. Me and my girlfriend have no plans on having children and even if we did I doubt they’d care about the bottles. I’m only 30 and don’t plan on dying anytime soon but I often wonder what will happen with my collection. I have well over 50k of bottles which is loads of history. I’d love to have them donated to a museum or something.


----------



## mrosman

Don't wait until death!!  Moving from a house where space was available to an apartment where space was not available helped with the decision of selling. Selling to a collector is SO much easier than selling individual bottles which is a nightmare..... when the time comes, find a collector who wants to build, does not have many of your bottles and is willing to take the whole shot..... that is the easiest and the best way - its hard to do it piecemeal ...  my children not only lacked an interest in my collection, but thought I was a bit nuts..... they occasionally looked carefully at what was doing.
They had no time, no place and no interest.  A bottle show for selling is not good - perhaps you might sell 10-30 bottles, but to transport and sell 300-400 bottles is different story. I found serious Orange Crush collectors and made a detailed list of what I had, current market value, which of course they knew, and arrived a happy, compromise price --  packed the boxes of bottles and were shipped to their new, happy home..... don't regret it at all. Do follow listings closely, answer email which I receive for my opinion, and have fun just following along.... hope that helps potential sellers of collections.


----------



## mrosman

Just a further note.... no museum is interested. Certainly Orange Crush Company is not interested.... they were not even interested in my book of history and bottles.... not even a thank you note!  Only interested in selling drinks and making money..... I knew more about their company than they did!!.  There is NO museum dedicated to taking on an collection which is specific like mine was, on Orange Crush.


----------



## digger dun

Two times now I've picked good bottles and related ephemera from the dumpsters of the recently deceased digger/collector, I imagine most of my collections will be rifled through in this way. Just yesterday I was pondering this, imagining how the liquidation of all my junk would play out. Maybe 25% of my bottle collection would have any real value to other collectors. The rest is all sentimental. Just physical objects representing intangible memories of past experiences, valuable only to me. In other words, dumpster fodder. I kicked around the idea a few times of packing up groups of bottles in newspaper and cardboard and burying the boxes upside down, to keep them from filling with ground water, releasing them from my possession. But I've found the follow through on that hard. Releasing what I have gathered to myself I find very difficult, a classic collector(hoarder) response I'm sure. But in the end we all have to leave behind our precious possessions when we rejoin that eternal waste stream from whence we all came. Even if we bury it with us, or like old Langley Collyer, are buried under it.


----------



## jimmydean56

My wife joked "recycling"! She will contact the bottle club I am in to see if someone would be interested in buying the whole collection. She was also going to give the local bottles to our town historical society.


----------



## Tony Kendzior

I started digging and collecting bottles some 60 years ago. Over the years I've moved and various ordinary ones have been trashed and some not so ordinary given to my daughter to display on her back porch. I still have several boxes in the garage that i need to deal with. Some are on display in my home to remind me of the good times when I had energy and body skills to spend hours with a shovel in my hand. My son has encouraged me not to sell or do anything with what I have left. I have photographed all of them individually, affixed a sticker on the bottom with a number, and have documented what I remember about how I came by them and their history, age etc. I'll leave it to other to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Eric

We are just the current curators of these pieces... I love the bottles, coolers and signs I have... it has taken years to gather and I have met some wonderful people and have made life long friends in this hobby. Some of the nicest folks I've met are collectors... I enjoy the talks, the stories and the hunt... But there will come a time that I will have to pass this stuff on to another collector. A museum would be great but I can't see a place wanting all I have... Some of it I would like to see stay together as I bought some crates full of bottles that I promised the original collector who wanted it to stay together so I want to always honor that. But most of my bottles, signs, coolers were just from road trips.
And to find (hopefully) someone young, just starting out, with the passion of the history and item would be awesome.. Not many younger ones out there or at least not at the shows I've been to.  My kids like some of it but not all... so as I get to a point (age) I may set up and sell at shows.  Would want them to go to others who have the same likes and interest.... And keep the hobby of bottle collecting going.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

While I do wish to preserve history for the future, and while I do have the desire that certain pieces will be able to be appreciated by the many and not just the few, I'm not too cooncerned as earthly toys will be forgotten and all this stuff will be destroyed one day anyway so attempts to preserve it are futile.


----------



## HS of Winslow Township

Selling a large collection of antique anything is difficult unless it's really good stuff in which a large auction house might be interested.  Specialized museums will only be interested in specimens they don't have, or ones better than they have. Consider making arrangements before you die, because only you have the knowledge and ability to attempt to find your collection a home.  I would suggest contacting your local historical society to see what they might be interested in preserving for the future and specifying what goes to whom in your letter of instructions.  Winslow Township had several glassworks but (to our knowledge... we're now inventorying) our Historical Society has no examples of bottles and other glass objects manufactured within our boarders or in the immediate area where our residents might have worked.  We'd LOVE to have pieces from the Winslow, New Brooklyn, Old Brooklyn, Wilton, Isabella, Waterford Works, etc. glassworks and even have in storage a nice vertical display cabinet ready for them.  Like most historical societies, we have a collections committee who could review what you have and tell you what they would accept.  Most museums will also pre-approve donations.  For those folks downsizing, some museums will agree to display your items pending transfer of ownership at death, but this presents a tricky insurance situation should anything happen to them while you retain ownership.  Most museums demand full transfer of ownership except for temporary exhibits.  Few museums have insurance for their collections due to the  difficulties of establishing values.  If you have any Winslow items you would like to leave or lend to us please contact us here or through our facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/WinslowTwpHistoricalSociety/


----------



## WesternPA-collector

mrosman said:


> Just a further note.... no museum is interested. Certainly Orange Crush Company is not interested.... they were not even interested in my book of history and bottles.... not even a thank you note!  Only interested in selling drinks and making money..... I knew more about their company than they did!!.  There is NO museum dedicated to taking on an collection which is specific like mine was, on Orange Crush.


Most other companies are similar. A red flag is when their website says absolutely nothing about the soda's heritage or history. The website for Crush does not. But I think there are many specialty museums out there for bottles. We just have to find them. Maybe someone can compile a list.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

HS of Winslow Township said:


> Selling a large collection of antique anything is difficult unless it's really good stuff in which a large auction house might be interested.  Specialized museums will only be interested in specimens they don't have, or ones better than they have. Consider making arrangements before you die, because only you have the knowledge and ability to attempt to find your collection a home.  I would suggest contacting your local historical society to see what they might be interested in preserving for the future and specifying what goes to whom in your letter of instructions.  Winslow Township had several glassworks but (to our knowledge... we're now inventorying) our Historical Society has no examples of bottles and other glass objects manufactured within our boarders or in the immediate area where our residents might have worked.  We'd LOVE to have pieces from the Winslow, New Brooklyn, Old Brooklyn, Wilton, Isabella, Waterford Works, etc. glassworks and even have in storage a nice vertical display cabinet ready for them.  Like most historical societies, we have a collections committee who could review what you have and tell you what they would accept.  Most museums will also pre-approve donations.  For those folks downsizing, some museums will agree to display your items pending transfer of ownership at death, but this presents a tricky insurance situation should anything happen to them while you retain ownership.  Most museums demand full transfer of ownership except for temporary exhibits.  Few museums have insurance for their collections due to the  difficulties of establishing values.  If you have any Winslow items you would like to leave or lend to us please contact us here or through our facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/WinslowTwpHistoricalSociety/


Welcome to the site. It's nice to have you here. Thanks for your insight on this topic. That's similar to what I was saying earlier in the thread. Museums are only going to want things that fit their mission statement.  I don't have any bottles from the areas you mentioned but  now I'm curious and want to look more into  them.


----------



## mrosman

This post by "photolith" is NOT mine..... (mrosman).... for some unexplained reason the M in the circle ended up in the wrong place.... hope it will be corrected....thanks


----------



## Snigl

A lot of issues with this question.  Problem #1 is that Millennials don't collect anything.  My kids don't even want the family photo album.  Problem #2 is that the group that does collect is getting older and smaller.  Every time a major collector dies it dumps a large amount of items on to a smaller market.  Lastly, most people enjoy collecting things they were at least at some point in life exposed to.  Plastic has to a large extent become the new glass.  Not a lot of plastic collectors that I know of. Not just this hobby but the collecting community as a whole.


----------



## coreya

I have 100's of mason jars and old bottles and on and on which will probably end up going to the dump or recycle as the majority of younger generation are having trouble moving out of mom & dads house let alone being interested in something other than twitter, facebook etc etc. But I enjoyed the heck out of the hunt and acquiring of them which in the end is all that matters.


----------



## Gunsmoke

I agree with Snigl. Most of the younger generations have no desire for collecting anything. I myself collect bottles, guns, knives, and coins pretty much in that order. I'm 61 so needless to say I have amassed a substantial amount of dollars in various safes and display cases. Since this is a bottle forum I will keep this post to bottles, but I have done pretty much the same thing with all of my collections. My bottle specialty is U.S.A. Hosp. Dept. bottles and I truly love them for their different colors, shapes, and sizes. But mostly for their history. I have told my daughters, and grandchildren that this IS part of their inheritance. What they do with it after I'm 6 ft. under is entirely up to them. I have a spread sheet of each bottle and approximate value so they will know what to sell it for if they so choose. The inheritance thing also keeps the wife happy when I balls off and drop some serious coin on my next Hosp. bottle! LOL! After all, we are just keepers of the glass for the next person anyway.


----------



## photolith

^
Most people that are young like me have no money because pretty much no jobs pay anything anymore and we have to work a ton for the little pay most millennials get, on top of the insane medical bills and college loan debt we get. But, there are a lot of people my age who collect bottles. Not as many young people collect bottles as older people do however. This has to do with low wages as most have no money to buy anything other than the essentials like food, rent, clothes, etc but also that antique bottles are becoming harder and harder to find by just walking around.

I became interested in antique bottles when I was in college in 2011 when I found a broken local hutch in a creek. If I hadn't found that bottle I probably would have never of gotten interested in old bottles. So, as more and more bottles are dug out, there will be less and less for younger people to just randomly come across while walking around. However, I think there will always be interest in antique bottles. They will just get more expensive as they will be harder to find by just digging them out of the ground easily.

On a sidenote, I spent thousands of dollars in college on collecting minerals. When I graduated, I realized that I couldn't feasibly move them safely as many were incredibly fragile minerals. So, I donated them to the geology school that I graduated from at Arkansas Tech. They are still on display in their museum; which is a much better home for them anyways; so all the students throughout the years can see them. Many I had bought from the Houston Museum of Natural History and Science and or dug for throughout Oklahoma and Arkansas.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Lots of other generations had it way worse than Millennials. The only difference is Millennials whine about it all more.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Snigl said:


> A lot of issues with this question.  Problem #1 is that Millennials don't collect anything.  My kids don't even want the family photo album.  Problem #2 is that the group that does collect is getting older and smaller.  Every time a major collector dies it dumps a large amount of items on to a smaller market.  Lastly, most people enjoy collecting things they were at least at some point in life exposed to.  Plastic has to a large extent become the new glass.  Not a lot of plastic collectors that I know of. Not just this hobby but the collecting community as a whole.


Glass is coming back somewhat. Not like it was before but at least is showing some potential. Taking a walk through a soda aisle in stores, I see a lot more packaged in glass bottles. But the things you say are true. People that were not somehow introduced to collecting things early on, probably are not going to start later. Maybe a new "trend" will happen and it will be the in thing to collect stuff again. Eventually all that is old becomes new again. Look what happened with record albums.


----------



## mrosman

Reminiscing and came across your 'dilemma'... what to do with your collection?  I collected Orange flavoured bottles which progressed to Orange Crush only, over almost 30 years...wrote a book on Orange Crush bottles (3 eds.)... my kids didn't go near the bottles - no interest. My wife helped at flea markets etc... a great eye!... Then I retired, had to sell my house, and with the help of my wife's good sense, and moving from a house to an apartment.... the bottles had to go!!  Even without the bottles, I still follow everything I can related to Orange Crush.... what to do?  Sell the collection - my only option. Over the years I learned who the knowledgeable and serious collectors were, some contributed to my book etc. etc. That is whom I approached to buy my collection. Both parties knew how common or rare things were and the current market value ... so the negotiation was easy. The collection ended up in the hands of a fellow collector, augmented his collection and gave me a feeling of comfort that the bottles would be well cared for.  We still communicate all the time, and if I find a listing etc., with an unusual O.C. bottle, I advise him and/or ask questions. In the meanwhile I follow all the listings, assist buyers whenever they have questions or ask my recommendations etc. etc., which is a lot of fun and keeps me in touch. I wish you luck in your decision when that time comes, but when the wife says "its the bottles or me", the decision making was made easier..... good luck.


----------



## mrosman

Forgot this... a lot of members are talking about museums... I tried that, and it lasted about two weeks... no interest. I sent signed copies of my book, years back, to the heads of Orange Crush in Toronto, Canada and in Waco, Texas (at that time).... Orange Crush itself did not have a museum.  In fact I knew more about the history than they did... they were only interested in selling drinks and making money. The signed books, with a letter were delivered personally by the secretary of the Chairman from Toronto.  To this day, about, 7-9 years later, I have never received a reply and/or thank you. I tried two bottle museums and again no interest..... again good luck...


----------



## Old man digger

mrosman said:


> Forgot this... a lot of members are talking about museums... I tried that, and it lasted about two weeks... no interest. I sent signed copies of my book, years back, to the heads of Orange Crush in Toronto, Canada and in Waco, Texas (at that time).... Orange Crush itself did not have a museum.  In fact I knew more about the history than they did... they were only interested in selling drinks and making money. The signed books, with a letter were delivered personally by the secretary of the Chairman from Toronto.  To this day, about, 7-9 years later, I have never received a reply and/or thank you. I tried two bottle museums and again no interest..... again good luck...


If they are good bottles, they go to Heaven. If they are bad bottles, they go to the dumpster and that's that!!!!  OMD


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Old man digger said:


> If they are good bottles, they go to Heaven. If they are bad bottles, they go to the dumpster and that's that!!!!  OMD


If they are good they go on the shelf, if not it's in the recycling with you!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan

Both my kids have expressed an interest in inheriting much of my collection. I also have a very good buddy who has shared many of my finds with me, so I will definitely think of him when I ponder my "what goes to whom" decisions. The balance of what remains my children can sell or give away as they please.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

coreya said:


> I have 100's of mason jars and old bottles and on and on which will probably end up going to the dump or recycle as the majority of younger generation are having trouble moving out of mom & dads house let alone being interested in something other than twitter, facebook etc etc. But I enjoyed the heck out of the hunt and acquiring of them which in the end is all that matters.


I hope that someday younger people will learn to get back to what matters instead of all the online social media distraction junk. But I doubt it. To many, that is their only hobby.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

mrosman said:


> Forgot this... a lot of members are talking about museums... I tried that, and it lasted about two weeks... no interest. I sent signed copies of my book, years back, to the heads of Orange Crush in Toronto, Canada and in Waco, Texas (at that time).... Orange Crush itself did not have a museum.  In fact I knew more about the history than they did... they were only interested in selling drinks and making money. The signed books, with a letter were delivered personally by the secretary of the Chairman from Toronto.  To this day, about, 7-9 years later, I have never received a reply and/or thank you. I tried two bottle museums and again no interest..... again good luck...


Do you think it would be easier or more difficult to donate a bottle collection that is diverse with a lot of variety, rather than one specific brand?


----------



## Old man digger

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If they are good they go on the shelf, if not it's in the recycling with you!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


So, I need to be recycled? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Jstorm

mrosman said:


> Forgot this... a lot of members are talking about museums... I tried that, and it lasted about two weeks... no interest. I sent signed copies of my book, years back, to the heads of Orange Crush in Toronto, Canada and in Waco, Texas (at that time).... Orange Crush itself did not have a museum.  In fact I knew more about the history than they did... they were only interested in selling drinks and making money. The signed books, with a letter were delivered personally by the secretary of the Chairman from Toronto.  To this day, about, 7-9 years later, I have never received a reply and/or thank you. I tried two bottle museums and again no interest..... again good luck...


That is Nasty!


----------



## Jstorm

Jstorm said:


> That is Nasty!


My kids will have a garage sale! No kidding!


----------



## Old man digger

WesternPA-collector said:


> Do you think it would be easier or more difficult to donate a bottle collection that is diverse with a lot of variety, rather than one specific brand?


Where exactly did you set you bottle afloat? The message, is it a pearl of wisdom?


----------



## yacorie

Clearly not everyone is going to love bottles.  I expect my kids may each take a bottle or multiple bottles that they like and/or as a keepsake and the rest would be sold.  Honestly - I’d rather the bottles get sold and the money used for something they enjoy or to help them out.  I’d gladly sell every bottle I have to know my kids and grandkids benefited from it - just how my mind works.

anyone buying the bottles is going to be a collector so they will continue to be enjoyed by someone else.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Old man digger said:


> Where exactly did you set you bottle afloat? The message, is it a pearl of wisdom?


I see you noticed the quote. Actually it's just one of my favorite verses from a famous song!


----------



## Bad3555

Wow, what an interesting post! The more I read on this site the more I find out how many there are of "us" out there. Comments from many of the posters really hits home with me as I am in the winter of my life. I guess for the most part we are really the only ones that truly love our collections, so I suppose God willing it is up to us to take care and see that if it's at all possible,  that our collection keeps on living. I know they are mere materiel things and those people we love and care about are truly are most valuable possessions, I get that. But this is also something I get, I can look at a bottle and see the beauty in it as some would  a painting , a sunset or work of art, I know that sounds corny but that's how I feel.  I always felt that way. Just one of the little things in my life that puts a smile on my old face......

This is going to be my plan,  as nobody I know or my family cares nothing of my collection, sell what I can when the time comes, if that doesn't work give them to a fellow collector. Anything to keep them out of the landfill and being shot off the fence post with a 22!


----------



## Jstorm

Bad3555 said:


> Wow, what an interesting post! The more I read on this site the more I find out how many there are of "us" out there. Comments from many of the posters really hits home with me as I am in the winter of my life. I guess for the most part we are really the only ones that truly love our collections, so I suppose God willing it is up to us to take care and see that if it's at all possible,  that our collection keeps on living. I know they are mere materiel things and those people we love and care about are truly are most valuable possessions, I get that. But this is also something I get, I can look at a bottle and see the beauty in it as some would  a painting , a sunset or work of art, I know that sounds corny but that's how I feel.  I always felt that way. Just one of the little things in my life that puts a smile on my old face......
> 
> This is going to be my plan,  as nobody I know or my family cares nothing of my collection, sell what I can when the time comes, if that doesn't work give them to fellow collector. Anything to keep them out of the landfill and being shot off the fence post with a 22!


I love the bottles because 1st color then the history of the last person who drank from it! YES I AM CRAZY!


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Jstorm said:


> I love the bottles because 1st color then the history of the last person who drank from it! YES I AM CRAZY!


Really makes you wonder where all those people who used and drank from the bottles are at now. Many of them are in the ground by now. Plus I think about those who created the bottles too. And there's even such a thing as spirit attachments from bottles or any other item that is very old. Doesn't happen often, but it can.


----------



## Jstorm

WesternPA-collector said:


> Really makes you wonder where all those people who used and drank from the bottles are at now. Many of them are in the ground by now. Plus I think about those who created the bottles too. And there's even such a thing as spirit attachments from bottles or any other item that is very old. Doesn't happen often, but it can.


What the person did for a living!


----------



## Old man digger

WesternPA-collector said:


> I see you noticed the quote. Actually it's just one of my favorite verses from a famous song!


I was figuring either the Allegany, Ohio, or the Monongahela would be a good bet. Using your location as a starting point. Mine would be the Susquehanna as its only 8 miles from my house.  OMD


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Old man digger said:


> I was figuring either the Allegany, Ohio, or the Monongahela would be a good bet. Using your location as a starting point. Mine would be the Susquehanna as its only 8 miles from my house.  OMD


Those are all logical choices! Youghiogheny River would be my closest choice. There's so much garbage in the rivers. I'd feel bad about ever adding a glass bottle to that, even if it had a message in it. I bet that any bottle would get stuck in backflow where one river meets another one.


----------



## Old man digger

WesternPA-collector said:


> Those are all logical choices! Youghiogheny River would be my closest choice. There's so much garbage in the rivers. I'd feel bad about ever adding a glass bottle to that, even if it had a message in it. I bet that any bottle would get stuck in backflow where one river meets another one.


The Susquehanna isn't much better. We are seeing all kinds of deformed amphibians coming out of there now. I used to wade fish in it, but I will not do that on a wager now. Even some of the small mouth look weird with growths on them and fin deformations....OMD


----------



## Jstorm

Old man digger said:


> The Susquehanna isn't much better. We are seeing all kinds of deformed amphibians coming out of there now. I used to wade fish in it, but I will not do that on a wager now. Even some of the small mouth look weird with growths on them and fin deformations....OMD


Damn that's a shame. Don't know where that river is at but it happens everywhere. We have the Asian carp here in the rivers. Everywhere! Can't control them. I'm sure you have seen some videos!


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Jstorm said:


> Damn that's a shame. Don't know where that river is at but it happens everywhere. We have the Asian carp here in the rivers. Everywhere! Can't control them. I'm sure you have seen some videos!


And to add to it there's the Japanese Knoweed growing along the rivers, smothering all the other vegetation! Also a huge annoyance with looking for bottles.


----------



## Len

I like the spirit of P.-Digger's idea for a museum. Maybe make it a non-profit. But where to put it? Then the building's considerations?... --How about a smaller regional approach at first under one banner. Near aNational Park/other attraction? Self-sustaining perhaps combined with a B+B. Glass donations taken and sold in the souvenir room. Needless to say, lawyers, and $ are going to come into play. Sounds like a lot of work. WesternPA is very correct. If this idea flies it has to last. --"Oh hell, just bury me in my favorite ride and in the trunk will be some of my better stuff." But you'll have to pry my 1968 Maxwell House Redskins mug from (ready?) MY COLD DEAD HAND!
                                                                                                               --CT Len


----------



## Old man digger

WesternPA-collector said:


> And to add to it there's the Japanese Knoweed growing along the rivers, smothering all the other vegetation! Also a huge annoyance with looking for bottles.


I guess the Japanese Knoweed Know where to grow, and tie their little knots.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

My mistake, I just saw that now. Too late to edit it. One of the annoying features of this site, is errors cannot be corrected after a few minutes.


----------



## Old man digger

WesternPA-collector said:


> My mistake, I just saw that now. Too late to edit it. One of the annoying features of this site, is errors cannot be corrected after a few minutes.


No Problem my friend... I knew what you meant. I just thought it an opportunity to play on the word knoweed...LOL..OMD


----------

